# Looking for clown music



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

thehauntedscene said:


> I'm looking for some creepy/ phyco clown music, but I am also looking for one that was playing at this haunted house I worked at last year and I am working at it again this year
> 
> It goes da-da-da-da-dadadada-da-da-da-da-dadadada
> 
> ...


Circus Contraption
Nox Arcana
Midnight Syndicate


----------



## thehauntedscene (Oct 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Listen to the samples. You may be able to "record what you hear" with Windows Recorder, or you can buy the full tracks you want for .99.

Amazon.com: Circus Clown Calliope: Verne Langdon: Music


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

try nox arcana carnival of souls. they have a few good tracks


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Some good clown-y songs:

"Quote Unquote" - Mr. Bungle
"Enter the Circus" - (It's not by Christina Aguilera, but it's on her album "Back to Basics")

Also, try Virgil's album "Klown."


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Evil clown music*

Check out this sample and see if it floats your boat.
Just click on the link....

Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are 5 Halloween Circus/Clown songs/sound effects for free. Poison has some awesome stuff too! Check it out...

4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - Carnival

pass: hauntforum


----------



## thehauntedscene (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Everyone


----------

